# Can pigeons have strokes?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

My rescued pigeon, that I have had for 4 years is acting strangely. He does not fly (a biproduct of an injury when he was very young) but he does walk around etc just fine. Yesterday I noticed he continually seemed to be in the "sleep" position, laying down like a hen on an egg with his head down. When I would try to arose him he would attempt to walk but would use his one functioning wing and flap it up and down. It seems like he either couldn't get his balance or was favoring one of his feet. I have picked him up and looked at his feet but I can't see anything unusual about either one of them. He does not like me touching one of his feet though. He does from time to time just flap that one wing as if he is trying to switch positions. He has moved from place to place across the cage (a 2 x 3 foot wire dog kennel) but I haven't seen him eat or drink since yesterday morning. Any ideas.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeons CAN have strokes, but I suspect something else is going on with your bird. You really, really need to register here so it is easier for our members to assist you.

The symptoms you are describing are not good, so get back to us please. Pictures of the bird would be helpful as would knowing where you are located in case we have any resources in your area.

Terry


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Unregistered,

Do you have other birds in with him and are they all ok? If you have other birds, better segregate him right away. Put him on a heating pad to kick up his immune system.

If you pick him up, does he grab your fingers with both claws or only one? Which one?

Does he pant or breath through an open beak after walking and flapping around the cage?

Be prepared to start force feeding him if he does not eat or drink after 48 hours. A 50-50 mixture of Kaytee and applesauce will do it. Assuming a body weight of 300 grams and a dose of 5mg/kg, start him off on 1 mg of aspirin per day by mouth until you know what is going on. A tablet of aspirin is usually 325 mg, so you need to dissolve a tablet in 325 cc of warm water (crushed up) and give him 1 cc through a eye dropper. You can get graduated eye droppers at the drugstore and in some cases liquid aspirin capsules.
Best,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do NOT get anything with Acetaminophen (the active ingredient of Tylenol) in it.

It's possible that he's got a bad infection that needs an antibiotic. I'd go with Doxycycline if possible. Baytril would be another choice.

Pidgey


----------

